# Problem connecting to aol through verizon dsl



## alyoob (Sep 24, 2006)

I really aprreciate if anyone could help me on this issue I am facing I called aol for the problem and they couldnt help me I also called verizon my dsl internet provider and they couldnt help. My problem is that I am trying to connect to aol through through my isp verizon but cannot connect successfully I am using windows xp updated verison and i am using Mcafee firewall that was supplied wit the the aol software. The error that comes up when connection to aol is error 44-dran you could not get an internet connection and there is a network problem 0x84100103. The problem described says that aol has dectected a firewall on your system please check your firewall setting to determine wheter aol has been block form accessing the service. I have followed the steps on the help page of aol and it gives me the same error. when i disable the firewall it gives me only the error there is a network problem 0x84100103. sytem specifics.

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
System Manufacturer	HP Pavilion 061
System Model	PP164AA-ABA a810n
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 12 Stepping 0 AuthenticAMD ~2411 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD  3.04, 10/29/2004
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	YOUR-03667082DE\HP_Owner
Time Zone	Pacific Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	92.76 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	920.82 MB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## PC eye (Sep 25, 2006)

If you are trying an AOL software to connect through Verizon forget it. That would be like trying to connect with Verizon dsl through AOL dialup on a 56k modem. Each ISP has "their own" way of connecting. Dsl is a dedicated line compared to using a modem to dialup a predetermined number or numbers to connect online from there.


----------

